
Environment Variables: For and Against - sriharis
https://gist.github.com/telent/9742059
======
A2017U1
Warning: this isn't fun to read on mobile

All they had to do was change the file extension to .md

~~~
tutfbhuf
Like so:
[https://gist.github.com/madnight/20d2309dacd15b015dc46e3469e...](https://gist.github.com/madnight/20d2309dacd15b015dc46e3469e74acc)

~~~
atonse
Wow thank you that made a world of difference.

------
prepend
I thought it was normal practice not to export environment variables so they
are only available to a particular process.

I think env variables are bad for passing info between processes, but are good
for loading different configurations into processes consistently.

I always load my env from some config file, but I like that the apps don’t
care how config gets stored. I like the abstraction of the process not needing
to be aware of how config is managed.

